# ID my plants



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The first one is either pennywort or moneywort I think, it's the one I am having trouble with (stems keep rotting from the bottom and I have to trim it, lost about half the plant since I bought it.

Second is some kind of sword. I cut it in half.

Third (stems can be seen in the background of second picture) I have no idea, it just looked nice. It had all the fuzzy leaves but I pulled them off and the other leaves are healthy, and there are nice new ones at the top. I'd like to know how to propogate this one, I don't want to cut the stems even though there are root runners coming out of the stems in case I kill it.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what they are, but I like the last pics.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1. Bacopa monneri (moneywort) Try floating the plants till roots develop.

2. Echinodorous sp. Osiris (melon sword)

3. Not sure but it is likely not aquatic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

#3 almost looks like some type of Hygrophila, though I'm not certain. The closest I got was Hygrophila guianensis, but not all the photos I've seen on google match it.

It could be non-aquatic.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought that possible too but I've never seen a lfs (or many online shops for that matter) carry that type of plant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Many lfs's carry that last plant in the fake plant department...I remember seeing it...unless someone can ID it before saturday, I'll look.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback guys. It was described to me as a "true aquatic", looked quite different before I took off all the fuzzy leaves. Next time I am at the fish store I'll write it down. How do I float the moneywort? It'll get smashed to pieces by the filter. Might tie it to the side of my fake rock or something. Hopefully my sword won't die from cutting it in two.


----------

